# Watch Pandora Grow!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

As those of you who were around for little Miss Zuri growing up we did a little growth chart with a giant beer bottle. Well, we are little behind schedule since we got Pandora at 4 months old...so here goes nothing! 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/4118-watch-zuri-grow-updated.html

Panda 18 weeks, 65 pounds...Zuri 20 weeks, 46 pounds










Zuri 18 months, Panda 18 weeks:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Awwww....what a cutie! I wanna squish her!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh sooooo cute!!!!

Panda is so big!!!

Love her!!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is one big baby! Amazing how much larger she is compared to how Zuri was. It will be fun to see how big she gets. What size were her parents?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

WOWSERS! I knew she was a big girl already, but man she's gonna be one big hot mama!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

wow she is gonna be a big girl...but boy oh boy is she a pretty girl.....well all your dogs are...but she has the "puppytude" working, and seriously who can resist some puppy love??!! lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Her feet are twice as big as Zuri! I didn't realize she is so much larger. Something tells me Zuri is going to win the jumping contests, though.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy panda is huge already!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the big-boned Panda-girl!

Plus, she finally gives me a good excuse to use this: anda:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow she is going to be so big. She really is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

She is so darn cute!! I just love the face/Mickey Mouse ears on her nose!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> That is one big baby! Amazing how much larger she is compared to how Zuri was. It will be fun to see how big she gets. What size were her parents?


She's larger because she's 75% European bloodlines...they tend to run slightly larger than the American bred lines. She's about the same size as Bailey was when she was a puppy. Her sire was HUGE, over 200 pounds and standing around 6.5 feet tall on his hind legs. Her dam was more petite like Bailey, about the same size. I'm sure she will end up being closer to the size of her dam rather than her sire LOL



xellil said:


> Her feet are twice as big as Zuri! I didn't realize she is so much larger. Something tells me Zuri is going to win the jumping contests, though.


Thats for sure...Zuri is amazing athlete for being a Dane!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

My puppy fever subsided recently...thank you for ensuring it's quick return lol


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures!
They grow up so fast!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Do you think we could see a picture of her and Mamma Bailey next to each other?? Since you think that they will be right around the same size??

I am still just in love with her!!!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

awwww smooches


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, I knew she was a big girl but didn't realize she was that big lol. She's so stinking cute <3


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Nah.. I bet she's gonna hit 200lb :heh: she's massive compared to Zuri! Just as cute though!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She's a doll! Keep posting those pictures. I keep showing them to my husband so he can see what Idaho looks like. We have realtors sending us house info constantly on the area...... just gotta get our house in shape to sell here and we're on our way!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

UPDATE!!! Panda is a year old now! Such a big girl at 118 pounds....and of course the courtesy beer bottle comparison photo!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks so regal now, and I love her markings. The spots on her nose changed too lol, crazy how fast the puppy stage ends :/ Ruby is gunna be 3 in December which makes me sad lol


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Kat said:


> The spots on her nose changed too lol,


That was the first thing I noticed too!! It's sad, no more Mickey Mouse ears!!! LOL!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely how she has filled out. 

Plus, I love how her paws are the same size in both photos, LOL.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She's really grown into a beautiful young ladyDane!


----------

